# Command & Conquer Kanes Rache Sammelthread



## Brzeczek (29. März 2008)

Hi@all

ich habe mir gestern das Game gekauft und werde es mal antesten 

Hier könnt ihr Kritik oder Erfahrungen, Taktiken in Multiplayer modus Posten.


Schreibt, Schreibt, Schreibt, Hauptsache es hat mit das Game was zu tuen 




mfg


Ich


----------



## Pokerclock (29. März 2008)

Gibt es davon auch eine 18er Version. Oder ist bei der deutschen Variante irgendwas geschnitten/verändert worden? Habe bisher nur 16er gesehen.

EDIT

Hat sich erledigt. Es gibt ne 18er.


----------



## Brzeczek (29. März 2008)

du musst beim Kauf auch aufpassen     Wenn du die 18 version von C&C3 hast (Kane Edition) dann ist die z.b nicht kompatibel zur 16 Version Kanes Rache und umgekehrt auch nicht !!!!


Das heist C&C3 18 mit Kanes Rache 18 läuft    und

C&C3 16 mit Kanes Rache 18 läuft nicht


----------



## holzkreuz (29. März 2008)

naja finde die neuen einheiten nicht schlecht.


nur man sich jetzt wieder komplett neu drauf einspielen...


----------



## Brzeczek (29. März 2008)

holzkreuz schrieb:


> naja finde die neuen einheiten nicht schlecht.
> 
> 
> nur man sich jetzt wieder komplett neu drauf einspielen...




Ich teste gerade auch den Multiplayer modus ^^ 

Aber das war ja auch klar das mann sich umstellen muss mit neune Einheiten, aber  dann kann man auch mehr Taktiken entwickeln. 


Ich hoffe das die Balance jetzt stimmt, nicht so wie bei C&C 3 wo man nach jeden Patch was geändert hat (Der letzte Patch war der beschissenste )


----------



## The_Rock (30. März 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das die Balance jetzt stimmt, nicht so wie bei C&C 3 wo man nach jeden Patch was geändert hat (Der letzte Patch war der beschissenste )



Muahaha, EA und (gutes) Balancing, träum weiter 

Beispiel: Läuterer (engl Purifier)
Das ist die Avatar-Version einer Nod-Splittergruppe (vergessen welche). Erforscht die (stärkere) schwarze Flamme und rennt mit 2 dieser Einheiten durch ne feindliche Basis. Nicht stehn bleiben! Einfach nur an den Gebäuden vorbeilaufen. Da bleibt nix stehn  (vorher natürlich den "alles angreifen" Button drücken)

Dazu noch etliche schöne Bugs: Mit einem Titan kann man einen feindlichen Titan umstoßen/überfahren. Kann man sich auch bei Youtube ansehn 

usw.blablabla...


----------



## riedochs (30. März 2008)

Ich kann euch zumindest sagen das sich die deutsche FSK18 Version auf der US KE installieren lässt.

Allerdinbgs hatte ich auf der LAN nicht wirklich viel Zeit das ganez zu testen


----------



## Brzeczek (30. März 2008)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Muahaha, EA und (gutes) Balancing, träum weiter
> 
> Beispiel: Läuterer (engl Purifier)
> Das ist die Avatar-Version einer Nod-Splittergruppe (vergessen welche). Erforscht die (stärkere) schwarze Flamme und rennt mit 2 dieser Einheiten durch ne feindliche Basis. Nicht stehn bleiben! Einfach nur an den Gebäuden vorbeilaufen. Da bleibt nix stehn  (vorher natürlich den "alles angreifen" Button drücken)
> ...





Laber  Schönen *******, hätte doch lieber auf Star Craft 2 Warten sollen 


kannst du den Link hier posten von den Youtube Video ?


----------



## The_Rock (30. März 2008)

Büdde 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb4BUKsOiwI

Und hier ein Video eines einzelnen(!) "Imba Läuterers/Purifiers". Nicht vergessen, das ist *keine* Supereinheit. Man kann also riesige Armeen davon bauen...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04xJOosU6nU

In dem CnC Foren kannste in den Bug-Threads noch etliche solcher Sachen nachlesen. EA hat uns also wiedermal mit ner Beta-Version beglückt. Es sind sogar wieder einige Bugs aufgetaucht, die vorher bereits gefixt wurden 

Ich muss aber zugeben, dass der Singleplayer mir richtig Spaß gemacht hat (trotz einiger unklarer Missionsaufgaben und einigen extrem nervigen Script Bugs). Die Videos sind -wie auch im Hauptspiel- technisch super, aber wieder einmal eintönig! Da wurde wiedermal am falschen Ende gespart. Die Endsequenz endet einerseits zwar spektakulär (zumindest im Vergleich zu den restlichen Videos), beantwortet aber -wieder mal- keine Fragen. Im Grunde weiß ich am Ende also garnicht, wieso ich dies und das in den Missionen davor gemacht habe. Cliffhanger sind ja ok, aber zumindest die ein oder andere kann man ja am Ende beantworten.

Im Multiplayer werd ich mir dieses Spiel aber nicht antun. Da wart ich lieber auf SC2, welches (hoffentlich) Ende des Jahres erscheint.

Dann übrigens mit Alarmstufe Rot 3 als direkten Konkurrenten


----------



## Brzeczek (30. März 2008)

Ich zocke momentan die Kampanie, den online Modus habe ich noch nicht angetestet....

Aber die Videos hier lasen mich zurückschrecken.....

Wieder mal von EA verarscht  eigentlich hatte ich nicht vor es mir zu kaufen, aber habe ein Online Test auf der pcgames.de gelesen und da haben die 82 % vergeben, was total überzogen ist  Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstlene das PcAction auch so eine ähnliche Wertung abgeben wird, ich finde das von euch beschissen....

Wieso vergibt ihr so lasche Bewertungen ? Das hätte man wenigstens erwähnen können bzw viel weniger % vergeben. 

Schon bei Gothic 3 habt ihr so eine ******* gemacht, so langsam verliert ihr mein Vertrauen in sachen Games Test von euch 




Wenigstens haben wir noch die Beta von Alarm Stufe Rot......

Hast du dich da schon angemeldet ? Ich schon !









P.S: Jetzt heist es immer NO NOD anstatt NO Scrin


----------



## The_Rock (31. März 2008)

Ne hab ich noch nicht. Die Beta...äh...Verkaufs-Version von Tiberium Wars hat mir gereicht


----------



## ForgottenRealm (31. März 2008)

Gibt auch nochn netten Bug mit der Kane-Statue.

Kann man eigendlich nur eine von bauen, wenn man allerdings gleichzeitig (mehrere Bauhöfe oder Kran) welche baut, kann man auch mehrere Statuen aufs Schlachtfeld packen, soviele wie man eben Bauhöfe ect hat 

Richtig geil find ich die neue Nod Artillerie, macht mächtig bums und ist auch noch ziehmlich fix unterwegs.

Bissl schwach hingegen find ich den Redeemer; macht wenig schaden, verdammt niedrige Schussrate und grade mal 2 Einheiten kann man einquartieren, wobei GDI wie immer überpowert wird (4 Einheiten).

Wo ich grad von überpowerter GDI rede; Die neuen Hubschrauber mit Zoneraidern drin sind ja wohl die absolute härte ... hab mit 2 Stück ne ganze Story Mission durchgespielt ohne nen Verlust.
Auch kommts mir so vor, als ob EA den GDI irgendwie in jedem Game die besten und meisten Einheiten zuschiebt; Werwolf, Titan, Shatterer, Slinger, Zoneraider, Hammerhead, neuer Moloch, noch stärkere Orcas, Grenadiere mit EMP Granaten ... wenn man sich anguggt was Scrin neu dazu bekommen haben ... genau 3 neue Einheiten, von denen 2 relativ wenig taugen.

Die Sammler KI ist nach wie vor C&C typisch, welche allerdings noch vom MARV übertroffen wird. Hängt die Kiste vor einer Klippe und soll auf die andere Seite, dreht das Mistding sich erstmal 2 Minuten im Kreis ...


Dass die Reaper17 die langweiligste Fraktion im Spiel sein sollen (nach PCG Test) kann ich nicht bestätigen; macht verdammt viel spaß im Gefecht, vor allem mit den "beiden" Wachstumsbeschleunigern (Tiberium-Spike effekt, bzw. "verseuchung" eines Tiberiumfeldes).

Insgesammt bin ich vom Spiel absolut überzeugt, macht verdammt viel Spaß.


----------



## Brzeczek (31. März 2008)

Das Game an sich ist nicht schlecht, aber die Balance stimmt nicht....


Aber was mich am meisten aufregt das man für das Game so wie es jetzt ist 82 % gibt  ....

Wegen so groben Balance Fehler würde ich knallhart 60 bis 70 % vergeben


----------



## The_Rock (31. März 2008)

Dito. Ich hätte dem Hauptspiel ebenfalls weniger % gegeben.

Und weil du vorhin SC2 erwähnt hast: Das Spiel is eigentlich auch schon fertig (alle Rassen sind drin). Nur lässt sich Blizzard eben mit dem Balancing seehr viel Zeit! Das sollte EA auch mal versuchen, sonst verliert sie auf Dauer ihre C&C Fanbase...


----------



## Brzeczek (31. März 2008)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Dito. Ich hätte dem Hauptspiel ebenfalls weniger % gegeben.
> 
> Und weil du vorhin SC2 erwähnt hast: Das Spiel is eigentlich auch schon fertig (alle Rassen sind drin). Nur lässt sich Blizzard eben mit dem Balancing seehr viel Zeit! Das sollte EA auch mal versuchen, sonst verliert sie auf Dauer ihre C&C Fanbase...




Ja ich weis das finde ich auch sehr gut  das Game wird einfach ein Hit, die lassen sich zeit und Testen mit Großen E Sports Legenden aus Korea und Russland ob die Balance stimmt.


Mein nächstes Strategie Game wird auf jeden fall StarCraft 2 sein und nichts anderes besonders nicht wenn da EA drauf steht....


----------



## riedochs (31. März 2008)

Das Ende ist irgendwie Panne


----------



## The_Rock (1. April 2008)

Ja, schon. Jetz haben die uns mit 2 riesen EA-Cliffhangern sitzen gelassen (der Turm und die Tacitus/Legion Sache).

Woebei das Ende (rauszoomen ins All) schon cool rüberkommt. Die Scrin-Schriftzüge haben übrigens folgende Bedeutung:
1. Earth warp gate active
2. Commencing phase II
3. Invasion


----------



## Hard-2-Get (1. April 2008)

Das Ende deutet irgendwie auf ein zweites AddOn hin, das die Scrin in den Mittelpunkt rückt :/


----------



## holzkreuz (1. April 2008)

Naja, also im Onlinemodus werden oft nur die Grundrassen gespielt.

Aber die GDI ist wie immer extrem überpowert...

Die Scrin ist in der Luft unschlagbar

Und Nod...
Naja, Stealtheinheiten und die günstigen Produktionskosten machen NOD eigentlich perfekt zum rushen...
Würden nur die Scorpions nicht so schnell umgehen 

Online machts sehr viel Spaß, kann mich nicht beklagen
Das einzigste was total nervt sind die epic units ala MARV, REDEEMER und das komischen Insektending von Scrin...

Naja Rocket Trooper ftw


----------



## ForgottenRealm (1. April 2008)

Wo wir grad bei Rocket Trooper sind;

Is das nen Feature oder nen Bug, dass die MG Türme der GDI Raketentrups/Trooper nicht angreifen, wenn diese grade ausserhalb des "Reichweite Kreises" sind, allerdings die Infanterie noch manuell anvisieren können ?


----------



## riedochs (1. April 2008)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Ja, schon. Jetz haben die uns mit 2 riesen EA-Cliffhangern sitzen gelassen (der Turm und die Tacitus/Legion Sache).
> 
> Woebei das Ende (rauszoomen ins All) schon cool rüberkommt. Die Scrin-Schriftzüge haben übrigens folgende Bedeutung:
> 1. Earth warp gate active
> ...



Woher hast du das denn wieder?


----------



## holzkreuz (2. April 2008)

Er hats übersetzt


----------



## riedochs (2. April 2008)

Röckle trau ich das zu


----------



## Malkav85 (2. April 2008)

Muss man jezz angst vor ihm haben? 

Hab heut mal "Kanes Rache" gezockt und hab mich dank euren Beiträgen nicht mehr über das übertriebene Balancing gewundert...das ist ja echt hart, wie einfach man mit nen paar Läuterern in ne Basis maschiert und alles platt macht -.-


----------



## holzkreuz (2. April 2008)

Läuterer sind einfach geil


----------



## Malkav85 (2. April 2008)

joa...und wenn ich morgen endlich meinen Q9450 abholen kann, dann kann ich auch endlich wieder auf meinem Hauptrechner spielen 

Mein Backuprechner hat nämlich "nur" 2,2 Ghz und 3GB Ram


----------



## Ares_Providence (2. April 2008)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Wo wir grad bei Rocket Trooper sind;
> 
> Is das nen Feature oder nen Bug, dass die MG Türme der GDI Raketentrups/Trooper nicht angreifen, wenn diese grade ausserhalb des "Reichweite Kreises" sind, allerdings die Infanterie noch manuell anvisieren können ?




Also das gab es schon bei Älteren teilen schon das man das gelegentlich machen konnte.

Warum wieso Keine ahnung ist halt so. Kenne das aber auch. ^^

Allgemeine Frage:
Habt ihr das auch ads die spiele (Lan) mit Aynchron abgebrochen werden ?


----------



## holzkreuz (2. April 2008)

Könnt ihr euch für die Beta von RA3 registrieren???

Mein Key funktioniert nicht!


----------



## Brzeczek (2. April 2008)

holzkreuz schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch für die Beta von RA3 registrieren???
> 
> Mein Key funktioniert nicht!




Ich habe mich schon registriert, es lief ohne Probleme. 

@Ares_Providence


Bei CundC Stunde Null war das genau so....   
   ..... Halt eben von EA  


Aber dieses Problem trat immer Sporadisch auf, mal direkt am Anfang mal mitten im Gefecht.


----------



## Element009 (3. April 2008)

wie is red alert 3 und was kannste da machen is des nur ne demo mit 2maps oder auch bissle kamapgne


----------



## Brzeczek (3. April 2008)

Element009 schrieb:


> wie is red alert 3 und was kannste da machen is des nur ne demo mit 2maps oder auch bissle kamapgne




Noch kann ich nichts machen, ich werde eine e mail von EA bekommen wenn es los geht !


----------



## ForgottenRealm (3. April 2008)

Die Beta startet erst später im Jahr, geht erstmal nur um die Anmeldung


----------



## Ares_Providence (4. April 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> @Ares_Providence
> 
> Bei CundC Stunde Null war das genau so....
> ..... Halt eben von EA
> ...



Mhh bei stunde null ging es eigentlich.

Tja und da wunderns sich die leute von EA das man ihnen Sagt wie ******** ihre firma ist *fg*


----------



## holzkreuz (4. April 2008)

Ich hoffe nur dass bald n Bugfix für das Conn. Problem im Online modus rauskommt

Das kotzt ganz schön an

Stehst vor der Basis des Gegners, dein Mate disconnected und alles hängt sich auf...geil...


----------



## The_Rock (5. April 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Röckle trau ich das zu



lol nää, ich kann kein scriiinsch 

hab ich in diversen foren gelesen  (cnchq, planetcnc, usw)


----------



## holzkreuz (6. April 2008)

Ähm bekommt ihr auch ein Asyncron Fehler beim spielen manchmal?


----------



## benjasso (6. April 2008)

Passt zwar nicht direkt, gehört aber dazu:

Command & Conquer Tiberium Wars Deluxe Edition sollte laut EA schon erschienen sein, laut Internetanbietern aber noch nicht Verfügbar, beinhaltet dann ja TW und KR. Werden dass die 18er Versionen sein, oder nur die 16er, oder gibt es auch zwei Versionen?


----------



## holzkreuz (9. April 2008)

Funktioniert der Key der 16ner auch bei der 18ner DVD???


----------



## Brzeczek (10. April 2008)

Weiss eigentlich einer von euch wann die Beta von C&C Red Alert Startet ?


@*holzkreuz

Der beitrag hier dürfte für dich interessant sein : http://www.pcgames.de/aid,638938/Probleme_bei_der_Beta-Registrierung_von_Alarmstufe_Rot_3/
*


----------



## Malkav85 (10. April 2008)

Mich ärgert es, das die KI zu stark ist. 

War es im "alten" C&C3 noch auf "schwer" akzeptabel, cheatet der Gegner schon massiv bei "mittel" -.-


----------



## holzkreuz (10. April 2008)

Also ich finde die KI nicht zu stark!

@Brzeczek:

Ne nicht der RA3 Key, den hab ich schon registriert.

Meinte ob der Kanes Rache Key der 16ner USK auch bei der 18ner USK funktioniert.

Aber hat sich erledigt, es geht 

Hm und wieso funktioniert der OnlineModus zZ nicht???

Man man man


----------



## holzkreuz (10. April 2008)

sry 4 doppelpost aber bei wem funktioniert der online modus auch nicht?


----------



## The_Rock (10. April 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Weiss eigentlich einer von euch wann die Beta von C&C Red Alert Startet ?
> [/B]



Beim Verkaufsstart, wie bei jedem EA-Game. Das mit dem Key is doch nur ne Marketingmasche 

Ne, im Ernst. Einen konkreten Termin gibts noch nicht. Da das Spiel allerdings schon im November erscheinen soll (EA ist da *leider* immer pünktlich  ), gehe ich von nem Beta-Start irgendwann Ende Sommer aus.


----------



## holzkreuz (11. April 2008)

Das mit dem Onlinemodus lag an Hamachi...

Netzwerkverbindung deaktiviert und jetzt gehts wieder, falls noch jemand solche Probleme hatte.

MfG


----------



## Mario27 (13. April 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Mich ärgert es, das die KI zu stark ist.
> 
> War es im "alten" C&C3 noch auf "schwer" akzeptabel, cheatet der Gegner schon massiv bei "mittel" -.-


 
Wirklich? Ich finde die KI bei weitem zu schwach. Die KI cheatet meines Wissens nur auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad "Brutal". (Doppelt so viele Credits)
Naja, generell cheatet die KI eigentlich schon da sie ja immer alles sieht, aber so genau muss man das ja nicht nehmen.
Eine Frage:
Kann man hier im Forum auch Replays hochladen oder nur Bilder?

cya M27


----------



## holzkreuz (13. April 2008)

packe doch einfach deine replay datei als .zip oder .rar


----------



## grubsnek (2. August 2008)

Ich bin jetzt in der Vorletzten Mission und ich finde die Kampagne eigentlich ganz unterhaltsam. Ich finde eine 80er Wertung eigentlich schon gerechtfertigt. Im Einzelspieler jedenfalls. 
Den Multyplayer von Kane's Rache hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert....

Es kann aber auch sein, dass mein Eindruck vom Spiel leicht verzerrt ist, weil  schon seit einiger Zeit keine guten Spiele mehr rausgekommen sind^^
Sommerloch eben


----------



## Brzeczek (2. August 2008)

Schlecht finde ich das Spiel nicht eine 80 wertung ist auf jeden fall gerechtfertigt


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. März 2009)

Hallo alle,
Ich habe volgendes Problemm mit Kanes Rache:
Wenn ich versusche den Patch für das Game zu installieren (1.01 oder 1.02), dann kommt die Fehlermeldung "Interner Fehler - Patch nicht verfügbar". Ich habe auch schon im www gesucht, aber alle Tips dort, wie Sprachpakete nach installieren oder richtige Sprachversion verwenden, haben nichts gebracht. Ich habe alles original und richtige Versionen, trotztem so eine Sch****!!!
Wo liegt hier das Problemm? Mit Tiberrium Wars gingen alle 9 Patches ohne Problemme. Ist das etwa von EA extra so gewollt? Nur warum gibts dan Patches als Dateien zum Download?
Ich hoffe es schaut hier noch einer vorbei, der weiß was los ist. Zum


----------



## maar (28. September 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ich zocke momentan die Kampanie, den online
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: Jetzt heist es immer NO NOD anstatt NO Scrin


hatte gestern ein kleines 3min50sek. Match Online gegen einen typen. 
Hab Scrins gehabt. Nach dem match sah ich vom selben Typen neuen server der hieß "NO SCrins"!




grubsnek schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt in der Vorletzten Mission und ich finde die Kampagne eigentlich ganz gut................



Schon so lange her ist Kanes rache raus? Hab es gar nicht so gemerkt...


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

Ich mag kane Triberium 3 hatte zu wenig einheiten.... zu wenig abwechslung Kane ist besser.

Aber vom Schwierigkeits Grad etwas Leichter als Triberium 3


----------



## maar (28. September 2009)

Finde Kanes Rache schwerer


----------



## midnight (28. September 2009)

Also Kanes Rache war nicht übel - aber der beste Teil ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch Generals.

so far


----------



## Brzeczek (30. September 2009)

Ich habe Command & Conquer Kanes Rache aufgegeben schon lange , die haben mir zu viel an das Balancing herumgefuchtelt. Ich Warte lieber auf Star Craft 2


----------



## maar (30. September 2009)

weis einer wie ich in CNC3 die Menüs beim spielen ausblende und wieder einblende?


----------



## Atomix (28. März 2010)

ich habe "Hauptthread" jetzt nicht gefunden, aber ich denke hier passt meine Frage genauso gut 

Ich hab mir das Game, nicht das AddOn, gekauft
ich hbae bisher die ersten 3 Missionen gespielt und finde es nicht schlecht, ABER warum sind alle Missionen mit Computer auf meiner Seite? Sind jetzt alle Kampagnen für 2 Spieler gedacht? Falls ja finde ich das ein wahrer graus!


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. März 2010)

Meinst du Alarmstufe Rot3, da ist das normal das du mit der KI zusammenspielst


----------



## Atomix (28. März 2010)

ich finde das halt mehr als schlauchig, ich koche lieber mein eigenes Süppchen, der Bot macht alles nur nicht was ich will und ist verwirrend ohne Ende und er nimmt meine ressourcen

bin ich zu penibel oder findet Ihr das nicht nervig?


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. März 2010)

Der KI Partner hat mich ständig genervt, da das meine Spielweiße kaputt macht. Und das Geld was der nutzt würde ich besser nutzen.


----------



## Atomix (28. März 2010)

Da bin ich ja beruhigt, der Computer nervt mich mehr wie der eigentliche Gegner


----------



## Atomix (30. März 2010)

also ich kann das Spiel nach der 5. Mission nicht mehr sehen, ich hab immer gerne C&C gespielt aber das mit dem "Computer Freund" an meiner Seite ist wohl der größte Mist. Ich kann kaum was bauen oder produzieren weil der Typ alle Ressourcen nimmt. 

Ich denke nicht das ich noch großen Elan habe das ganze Game weiterzuspielen, das schlaucht  mich derart an, ich versteh garnicht wie man so einen Murks produzieren kann


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. März 2010)

Dann spiel erst mal C&C 4 da wird dir eher schlecht, darum bleib ich auch bei Kanes Rache. Und Alarmstufe Rot3 find ich auch viel zu bund, kommt mir eher vor wie ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## Hardwell (1. April 2010)

ch werd auch bei kanes rache und tiberium wars bleiben!


----------



## Malkav85 (1. April 2010)

TB Wars: Kanes Rache ist durchaus gelungen. Die Grafik ist stimmig und ich finde auch den PC Gegner bzw. Verbündetend gut programmiert.

Bei AR 3 hingegen ist immer noch das Ressourcenmanagement im argen. Dauert viel zu lange und zu umständlich.


----------



## longtom (1. April 2010)

Ein C&C ohne Basenbau ist kein C&C mehr.
Wie kann man eine solche Serie so in den Sand setzen ,haben die aus Alarmstufe Rot 3 nichts gelernt ?


----------



## midnight (1. April 2010)

Also ich bin auch ein großer fan von tb:kw aber das Matchmaking ist einfach fürn Po! Und die KI, naja, also so wirklich inteligent ist die auch nicht, spätestens im Lategame wo dann irgendwann nichts mehr kommt.

so far


----------



## Hardwell (2. April 2010)

longtom schrieb:


> Ein C&C ohne Basenbau ist kein C&C mehr.



ja das stimmt der basenbau gehört einfach dazu!


----------



## midnight (2. April 2010)

longtom schrieb:


> Ein C&C ohne Basenbau ist kein C&C mehr.
> Wie kann man eine solche Serie so in den Sand setzen ,haben die aus Alarmstufe Rot 3 nichts gelernt ?


Es geht hier doch um Kanes Rache, nicht um das neue...



new_devide schrieb:


> ja das stimmt der basenbau gehört einfach dazu!


Wohl wahr...

so far


----------



## longtom (2. April 2010)

Das war auf Jack ONeills post bezogen ,solltest evtl. auch die Sachen vorher lesen .


----------



## midnight (2. April 2010)

Dann Quote es doch, dann kann mans zuordnen...

btt: Werd heute noch ein wenig tw zocken, lange nicht gemacht 

so far


----------

